# [removed my own question]



## 358402 (2 mo ago)

Removing this. Forget I asked. I don't feel like I can have a serious discussion here.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm not big into psychobabble, but I am curious about your diagnosis. Tell us more about what lead you to this conclusion. I may be afflicted with this obsession.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

If he has a disorder, how is it manifesting itself and what is taking place?


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

wayward said:


> I'm convinced my husband (possibly soon to be ex) has hypersexual disorder after discovering some seriously messed up stuff he's been doing and the compulsive behavior behind it.
> 
> Our relationship has otherwise been healthy and loving; there were no warning signs aside from a diminished sex life (that started in 2020 ... oof), which I would never in a million years imagine leading to such degenerate behavior.
> 
> ...


So... what is the real underlying issue, a diminished sex life or him masturbating to granny porn?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Don’t let a few fools with axes to grind silence you.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Since you’re not finding what you’re looking for, maybe there’s a forum out there more specific to your situation?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the OP deleting the content of their opening post, this thread is closed.


----------

